# Men + Lasting in bed



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

To men: How long can you last in bed without orgasming during penetration on average?

Women: How long would you say that the average man lasts in bed during penetration? What's the longest a guy that you have been with has ever lasted? What's the shortest time that they have lasted?

Personally, I can last about twenty minutes, but I have a high sex drive so I can just keep reloading luckily.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

What does lasting mean? 1 male orgasm or all of them together? Because if i understand you correctly this so called "reloading", has a downtime of a few minutes, at least for me.


----------



## femalegamer (Nov 2, 2010)

If I'm bothering to watch the clock, he's doing something wrong.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

No, I have no down time the first time, but the second time takes a few minutes to recharge. Basically, how long can you last without blowing your load and being out of juice?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

...How do I laster _shorter _in bed....?


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

*How long would you say that the average man lasts in bed during penetration? *

Twenty minutes is about right.

*What's the longest a guy that you have been with has ever lasted? *

Way too long, about three hours. It grew tiresome, although it was pretty fun. I'd never fucking do that again, though.

*What's the shortest time that they have lasted?*

Less than a minute.

Poor guy.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

A few months ago, with my ex-girlfriend my average was 30-90 minutes.

With this new girl, our first sex lasted about 30 minutes.

The only reason it took 30 minutes, was because we couldn't make any noise due to the fact that my relatives are visiting. She didn't make me cum. I jerked off all over the place...which sucked to clean up.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

The Great One said:


> To men: How long can you last in bed without orgasming during penetration on average?
> 
> Women: How long would you say that the average man lasts in bed during penetration? What's the longest a guy that you have been with has ever lasted? What's the shortest time that they have lasted?
> 
> Personally, I can last about twenty minutes, but I have a high sex drive so I can just keep reloading luckily.


I can hold it but I get bored =D


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

How long on average: 20 minutes is actually pretty long, I don't know if it's truly average. I hope that seeing that doesn't put men off from replying in this thread. I have no clue based on any estimates from my own experience what average might be, but a GP (family doctor) once told me that from a few minutes up to 10 is totally normal (tho modern society might belittle that). She said she feels sorry for men because she's had a few come in to see her feeling inadequate and like they had a problem, when they were actually healthy and "normal". There is a lot of pressure on guys these days. 

So, talking penetration only...

Longest from personal experience: 20-30 mins?

Shortest: under 20 seconds (it had been a long time since his last time)

Honestly I don't know how accurate these numbers are, I really do not clock-watch or have one anywhere around me when it's time to get down.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

How long would you say that the average man lasts in bed during penetration? 
I would say about 10 minutes. (Not based on experience; I think I read this in an article somewhere.)

What's the longest a guy that you have been with has ever lasted? 
Way too long. Probably an hour or two.

What's the shortest time that they have lasted?
A minute or two.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't have a lot of experience but I would say about ten minutes.


----------



## anotherjenny (Mar 3, 2011)

Avg = 15-30 min

Longest = 45 min

Shortest = 5 min

This is also considering that I don't think any couple who has penetrative sex is just constantly penetrating. Maybe you'll fuck for a while in one position, stop and make out, withdraw and change positions, stop and remind each other you have to take the laundry out, then walk to the laundry room, take out the laundry, and fuck against the washer... there are breaks. 

I can't see any guy lasting past 10 minutes if it was constant in-and-out.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

anotherjenny said:


> stop and remind each other you have to take the laundry out, then walk to the laundry room, take out the laundry, and fuck against the washer... there are breaks.
> 
> I can't see any guy lasting past 10 minutes if it was constant in-and-out.


Laundry? Really?


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

I've always found the notion of "lasting" in bed to be demented and perverse (not in that way!). If you want to last longer in bed, you've got to go at it a few times. Somewhere this ridiculous illusion came about that guys get one shot at an orgasm and then it's over. How stupid! Where did this come from? How did this ever get equated to some sick standard of "masculinity?" 

I suppose the question on the other side of the coin is, "how many orgasms can you have until your equipment shuts down for the night?" Me? I haven't found out yet. :wink:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> I've always found the notion of "lasting" in bed to be demented and perverse (not in that way!). If you want to last longer in bed, you've got to go at it a few times. Somewhere this ridiculous illusion came about that guys get one shot at an orgasm and then it's over. How stupid! Where did this come from? How did this ever get equated to some sick standard of "masculinity?"
> 
> I suppose the question on the other side of the coin is, "how many orgasms can you have until your equipment shuts down for the night?" Me? I haven't found out yet. :wink:


Meh, I've known men who literally aren't up for a round two, or three or four.

Thankfully I'm not w/one of them.


----------



## anotherjenny (Mar 3, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Laundry? Really?


I've never actually done that, but the point is, there are breaks.

Well, I've never stopped sex to take out laundry, but I've certainly been penetrated from behind while being leaned over a washing machine. It was at a really ideal height.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

_How long would you say that the average man lasts in bed during penetration?_
I'd say 30 min if I make an attempt at averaging. Some can go way longer and of course and way less (which is usually alcohol related but then there is also laziness, poor circulation, etc. Combine those and you'll get the worst possible lover on the planet. :dry

_What's the longest a guy that you have been with has ever lasted?_
In one shot I'd say an hour of steady penetration. I miss those days, I think I'm just now realizing the logic of cougars...

_What's the shortest time that they have lasted?_
A few minutes I think. Intense but short-lived which was a shame, it could have been great.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a theory that there are different times in a mans life when he will last longer than others. So for example we shouldnt label a specific guy a 5 minute man... because that same guy in a different circumstance could last much longer. I havent been with many guys to take a realistic poll but I think that the longer you are with someone that the better (and longer) sex can last.


----------



## anotherjenny (Mar 3, 2011)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> the longer you are with someone that the better (and longer) sex can last.


I definitely agree with this. People who become more comfortable with each other have far better sex. 

Also, I do agree with @EmotionallyTonedGeometry that it's crude to label men or in any way determine their worth by this standard. I mean, if we were going to make a thread talking about how long it takes women to get off, I think the responses would be wildly varied, and I'd probably be embarrassed to post... unless I'm really comfortable with a guy, it can take me ages to get off. On my own it's a minute or less if I want.


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

KuRoMi said:


> poor circulation


really? i'd never heard of this being a factor, though i suppose it makes some sense. wouldnt poor circulation make it more likely that he'd find it *harder* to cum, though (i'd imagine it'd make it hard for him to get ... uh... hard -_-; no pun intended)?


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

On average once penetration has been initiated, around 5 minutes. I try to make those 5 minutes count, though, and make sure she's ready to before or when I am. We don't take breaks and I'm rarely up for round 2. As soon as I've finished, my sex drive immediately shuts off and I'm bored and want to go do something. I've gotten better and still being cuddly and loving afterward, though. Even when I lived alone, I rarely masturbated more than once a day.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe it's because I'm getting older... but I've found that I can last all night. It's usually my alarm clock that wakes me up... but every so often if I've drank too much before bed I'll wake up and go pee. But usually I sleep right through.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Grim said:


> Maybe it's because I'm getting older... but I've found that I can last all night. It's usually my alarm clock that wakes me up... but every so often if I've drank too much before bed I'll wake up and go pee. But usually I sleep right through.


Thank you, that was awesome. I can last all night as well. Hardly EVER have to wake up during sex. Even if I drank a bunch before bed, she can be fucking me all night and I just really shoot a larger than usual load in her once I wake up in the morning.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Elaminopy said:


> Thank you, that was awesome. I can last all night as well. Hardly EVER have to wake up during sex. Even if I drank a bunch before bed, she can be fucking me all night and I just really shoot a larger than usual load in her once I wake up in the morning.


You didn't need to quote me to share this, did you? I'm just looking for a good nights sleep.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

*How long can you last in bed without orgasming during penetration on average?*

Average? Thirty minutes, forty-five at most. I can hold it without changing pace for a good five to ten minutes, but after a certain point I start getting bored. My "recharge time" is a little less than a minute.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Grim said:


> You didn't need to quote me to share this, did you? I'm just looking for a good nights sleep.


Sorry, didn't mean to wake you. I just thought you should know.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

Grim said:


> Maybe it's because I'm getting older... but I've found that I can last all night. It's usually my alarm clock that wakes me up... but every so often if I've drank too much before bed I'll wake up and go pee. But usually I sleep right through.


Someone has sex with you while you're asleep? Are you being serious or just joking?


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Grim's talking about the kind of sex that makes babies with mental disorders and get teased in school for it. :dry:


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

Elaminopy said:


> Grim's talking about the kind of sex that makes babies with mental disorders and get teased in school for it. :dry:


I still don't understand.


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

Elaminopy said:


> On average once penetration has been initiated, around 5 minutes. I try to make those 5 minutes count, though, and make sure she's ready to before or when I am. We don't take breaks and I'm rarely up for round 2. As soon as I've finished, my sex drive immediately shuts off and I'm bored and want to go do something. I've gotten better and still being cuddly and loving afterward, though. Even when I lived alone, I rarely masturbated more than once a day.


More or less this, though sometimes round two and round three seem very appealing... always down for cuddling and loving afterwards. Sex drive pretty much turns off by that point xD. I'm sort of attributing to a lot of masturbation during my early youth where it was basically 'how fast can I do this thing' which, unfortunately, also has trained my body to always be thinking that. In time...


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

stamina is overrated. 5-10 minutes is ideal for me. Any longer then I get bored/distracted and it starts to get dry and chafe...and it HURTS...ugh.

Most of the guys I've been with think that longer=better and I can see that they're trying really hard to last and we ended up going for...I dunno...30 mins, 45 mins, an hour or something. It's dreadful as I couldn't wait for it to be over and don't have the heart to tell them that I don't actually like penetrative sex that last _that _long...


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

femalegamer said:


> If I'm bothering to watch the clock, he's doing something wrong.


Quoted for truth.

I honestly couldn't give you a good "average" number since every time is different and some "sessions" are for different purposes, like going slow because that's the mood and sometimes it's hot, heavy, and fast because that's the mood. Other times it's just "hey lets just experiment with different things" which takes time. Sometimes you are just so caught up in the moment you just don't want it to end so you keep going.....


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Never has sex thus far luckily, so i dunno, but once my ex tried to give me a hand job and 20 minutes later i still wasn't feeling any different so maybe she was doing it wrong? we had a good talk about the GFC during it though so it wasn't totally boring :/


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Vaan said:


> Never has sex thus far luckily, so i dunno, but once my ex tried to give me a hand job and 20 minutes later i still wasn't feeling any different so maybe she was doing it wrong? we had a good talk about the GFC during it though so it wasn't totally boring :/


When I was with my ex I couldn't get off to a hand job, not sure if it was her or me (mentally) but it was honestly very hard (no pun intended) to get off to it, I think it happened once which I think I helped with a little. Could be a mental thing honestly Vaan. Or she's doing it wrong, lmao....


Edit: I also want to note it could be related to not experiencing pleasure if perceived "equal" pleasure is not going back. Just saying, I find it hard to enjoy something that is "just for me" sorta, I think a hand job really qualifies because how much of that is really "doing" anything for my SO, I mean if she is as "serving" as me I'm sure it's turning her on and such at least I would hope so, and she's happy to give me pleasure, but if that aspect isn't perceived by me then I might start feeling it's not balanced and not "enjoy" it as much. I also have a similar problem with blowjobs.

Sorry if that's cryptic.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

The technical term is "intravaginal ejaculation latency time." This study shows the median IELT for men 18-30 in stable heterosexual relationships to be 6.5 minutes. The overall median was 5.4 minutes. I'd be interested to know the mean.

I've never counted myself, and it varies wildly. There are days/circumstances where I'm very quick, and days where it takes a very long time, and days in between. If I had to make a very tentative estimate I'd say my _average_ is somewhere between 10-20 minutes (big uncertainty).


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> When I was with my ex I couldn't get off to a hand job, not sure if it was her or me (mentally) but it was honestly very hard (no pun intended) to get off to it, I think it happened once which I think I helped with a little. Could be a mental thing honestly Vaan. Or she's doing it wrong, lmao....


Lol it was probably from my lack of interest in sexual stuff that made it so stagnant XD. However it was her first time doing that stuff so i didn't mind, all in the learning process ^^


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Intricate Mystic said:


> I still don't understand.


I was taking the title of the thread literally in another sense and joking. The idea being that I manage to sleep through the night with no problem. Elaminopy seemed to want a high-five moment with me and when I wasnt receptive decided to follow up with a lame joke about babies with mental disorders and being teased in school. He doesn't speak for me.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

Grim said:


> *I was taking the title of the thread literally in another sense and joking. The idea being that I manage to sleep through the night with no problem.* Elaminopy seemed to want a high-five moment with me and when I wasnt receptive decided to follow up with a lame joke about babies with mental disorders and being teased in school. He doesn't speak for me.


Oh, that's rather sweet.  Thank you for explaining.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Grim said:


> I was taking the title of the thread literally in another sense and joking. The idea being that I manage to sleep through the night with no problem. Elaminopy seemed to want a high-five moment with me and when I wasnt receptive decided to follow up with a lame joke about babies with mental disorders and being teased in school. He doesn't speak for me.


Fitting username.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Last partner: 3 hours.
This partner: 0.3 seconds.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

avalanche183 said:


> Last partner: 3 hours.
> This partner: 0.3 seconds.


what a beast ;P


----------



## Zomboy (Jun 12, 2010)

To be honest, I never have. Even on my first attempt at sex I went for three hours without finishing once. (To be honest, I ended up getting bored and that's when I went to sleep.)

But I was never really into any of them. It was more like "Sex?" "Oh, alright."


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

avalanche183 said:


> Last partner: 3 hours.
> This partner: 0.3 seconds.


When you've got the right chemistry, sometimes you revert back to the days of baking soda and vinegar volcanoes... just a little dip or two and suddenly it's all one big messy eruption.

Edit, cause I don't feel like putting another post: I should note that for me my goal is to make her feel good, and if I can get her to get off at least once (maybe more!), regardless of how long it is, then that's what I'm aiming for. As far as I can tell, it's also quite mutual.


----------



## Lala (Oct 13, 2008)

My current partner can last about 5-10 minutes for the first round (kind of disappointing sometimes, but eh), and maybe 10-20 minutes for the second round. It's enough for me, I imagine friction would start build to uncomfortable levels after that, and I am not a fan of using too much lube.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

If she's a dead fish in bed - Infinite hours, begrudgingly. These are the ones I send home afterwards.
If she mounts me like a stallion and soaks the bedsheets - 10-15 minutes. Then I fall in love.

Though I'm a big fan of multiples, my second round usually lasts twice if not three times longer... so she better be up for it lubrication wise. My record is 8 rounds before I just couldn't get my tool to cooperate. I had rug burns an she couldn't walk right, so it was probably a good thing...


----------



## anotherjenny (Mar 3, 2011)

Zomboy said:


> Even on my first attempt at sex I went for three hours without finishing once...I ended up getting bored and that's when I went to sleep.
> 
> But I was never really into any of them. It was more like "Sex?" "Oh, alright."





DustyDrill said:


> If she's a dead fish in bed - Infinite hours, begrudgingly. These are the ones I send home afterwards.
> If she mounts me like a stallion and soaks the bedsheets - 10-15 minutes. Then I fall in love.


Guys really have sex with girls they're not even remotely turned on by, just because... they're bored? Or something?

What fun is sex if you're not even attracted to the person? I'm not saying you have to be in love with them and carrying a ring in your pocket, but there's got to be chemistry.

And what kind of girl is a "dead fish?" I have _never_ been a dead fish in bed. Unless the guy is utterly unskilled (in which I'd tell him how to please me) then I'm going to be feeling good, and if I'm feeling good, I'm gonna be moaning, writhing, kissing everything I can put my lips on...


----------



## Zomboy (Jun 12, 2010)

I look at it this way. If I have sex with a bunch of girls I'm not really interested in, by the time I do meet the one I want to keep, I'm going to be _amazing._

Besides, it's not like any of them were ever emotionally invested in me. I bet you didn't think girls could be douchebags too, did you? Don't worry, I was pretty surprised when I heard that black people could be racist.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

anotherjenny said:


> Guys really have sex with girls they're not even remotely turned on by, just because... they're bored? Or something?
> 
> What fun is sex if you're not even attracted to the person? I'm not saying you have to be in love with them and carrying a ring in your pocket, but there's got to be chemistry.
> 
> And what kind of girl is a "dead fish?" I have _never_ been a dead fish in bed. Unless the guy is utterly unskilled (in which I'd tell him how to please me) then I'm going to be feeling good, and if I'm feeling good, I'm gonna be moaning, writhing, kissing everything I can put my lips on...


I don't have sex with someone I'm not attracted to. But I've brought attractive women to bed and had them just lay there like a dead flounder. As if to say "I'm hot, I don't have to do shit."

Fuck that! Get to work!


----------



## Dasaint (Aug 8, 2011)

*How long would you say that the average man lasts in bed during penetration?* 
About 30 mins,


----------



## ItsEvan (Aug 4, 2011)

Exercise your kegels Men and Women.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

anotherjenny said:


> And what kind of girl is a "dead fish?" I have _never_ been a dead fish in bed. Unless the guy is utterly unskilled (in which I'd tell him how to please me) then I'm going to be feeling good, and if I'm feeling good, I'm gonna be moaning, writhing, kissing everything I can put my lips on...


This is something that has always astounded me too, and I've heard so many stories about girls who "just lay there" or are "dead fishes"... I frankly don't get how it would be possible to be still and inactive during sex, but I guess it can stem from a lot of things-- like inexperience, or an abusive past. 

I was once told, "You're fun! You thrust back..." and I was like... what? There are girls who _don't do that_?


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> This is something that has always astounded me too, and I've heard so many stories about girls who "just lay there" or are "dead fishes"... I frankly don't get how it would be possible to be still and inactive during sex, but I guess it can stem from a lot of things-- like inexperience, or an abusive past.
> 
> I was once told, "You're fun! You thrust back..." and I was like... what? There are girls who _don't do that_?


Right?! I've never gotten this. I lost my virginity on top, which we did for a good 45 minutes. My partner told me he was impressed because I moved on my own. What do you mean women sit on dicks and then do nothing? Men do most of the work in most positions, it baffles me when women expect men to do everything. And yes, being on the bottom doesn't mean you can't put your hands on the wall and thrust back. Most people subconsciously do whatever brings them more pleasure, not just lay there doing nothing.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Rosslyn said:


> Right?! I've never gotten this. I lost my virginity on top, which we did for a good 45 minutes. My partner told me he was impressed because I moved on my own. What do you mean women sit on dicks and then do nothing? Men do most of the work in most positions, it baffles me when women expect men to do everything. And yes, being on the bottom doesn't mean you can't put your hands on the wall and thrust back. Most people subconsciously do whatever brings them more pleasure, not just lay there doing nothing.


Seems like a good way to figure out if a woman is selfish or not, or care about a man's pleasure. My ex was kind of a "dead fish", some was lack of experience, but she really didn't show a desire to bother "changing"/"figuring" out what she liked sexually, oh well there was the time right around us breaking up and her going to be with another man. lol.....

Definitely not getting another one like that. I'll just pull on my confidence hat and be like "alright if you are just gonna lay there you might as well go to bed, I'll go play a game at least I will get reactive action."


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Rosslyn said:


> Right?! I've never gotten this. I lost my virginity on top, which we did for a good 45 minutes. My partner told me he was impressed because I moved on my own. What do you mean women sit on dicks and then do nothing? Men do most of the work in most positions, it baffles me when women expect men to do everything. And yes, being on the bottom doesn't mean you can't put your hands on the wall and thrust back. Most people subconsciously do whatever brings them more pleasure, not just lay there doing nothing.


Girls that do this tend to say that they act that way out of "shyness", so maybe it has something to do with shame or insecurity? 

I figure a secure girl would ride you as hard as she wanted :laughing:


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

I feel bad for guys because it almost sounds like they can't orgasm o__O It's not fair because people make it sound like, the greater the proportion of female orgasm to male orgasm (in heterosexual sex), the better. Should we blame it on porn? Sucks for the guys. Wouldn't it be ideal to orgasm and get up again several times?


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Btmangan said:


> Girls that do this tend to say that they act that way out of "shyness", so maybe it has something to do with shame or insecurity?
> 
> I figure a secure girl would ride you as hard as she wanted :laughing:


Idk. Maybe they are ashamed of sex or something. I never got it, though. If you're comfortable enough to even have sex, yu should be comfortable enough to do it properly. I'm sure a guy would be more turned on by a slightly less attractive girl who was open and confident in the bedroom than some hot girl who just lays there. You're doing it wrong if guys think you're a dead fish and not an animal in bed.



ficsci said:


> I feel bad for guys because it almost sounds like they can't orgasm o__O It's not fair because people make it sound like, the greater the proportion of female orgasm to male orgasm (in heterosexual sex), the better. Sucks for the guys. Wouldn't it be ideal to orgasm and get up again several times?


Nobody said the girl has to get off multiple times from penetration. The ideal for me would be to get off during foreplay a couple of times (also wouldn't mind getting him off once during foreplay), then to have sex, then possibly round two. My ex would usually make me orgasm once or twice through foreplay, then we'd have sex for about 10-25 minutes (typically 10 minutes) and then he would cum and be finished. Most girls (not all, of course) are still aroused after cumming. Some of us would like some stimulation afterwards. I've had a couple of lovers who were kind enough to go down on me after, which was the perfect ending. 

Basically, my only point is, you get what you put in, so if you go all out on someone, they should do the same. And if that's what happens, if both parties do everything they can to get the other off, the better it will be as an experience. It's about effort and enthusiasm.


----------



## ItsEvan (Aug 4, 2011)

Aww jeez...


----------



## SuperfineConcubine (Aug 8, 2011)

How long would you say that the average man lasts in bed during penetration? 
I haven't been with very many men, and it also depends on how long I've been with the guy. Usually right away it is about 15-20 minutes. My current boyfriend get a lot of exercise (BOTH OF US...not sure where all you guys are finding women who don't wanna work at it) and fun out of having sex, so we usually go 45-60 minutes. 

What's the longest a guy that you have been with has ever lasted?
2 hours and that was too long. 

What's the shortest time that they have lasted?
Uh yeah, like maybe a minute. That was no fun.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

Mmph, it varies so much depending on circumstances.

* Alcohol (makes it harder for me, easier for the girls I've been with)
* Condom (less friction = longer duration)
* Speed of penetration (slower = longer duration)
* Lubrication (I've not had a girl who needed artificial lube, yet some have been so "wet" that I almost can't feel anything)
* Tiredness (if physically exhausted already it's practically impossible)

Fastest: about 10 minutes
Average: 30-40 minutes
Longest: sweet and slow with many positional changes and lots of touching/caressing - we suddenly realized that we needed to have some sleep before work

Reading through these replies has opened my eyes: I always thought that I was complete crap in bed. I guess that I'm an average guy after all.


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

I average between twenty-five (25) and forty-five (45) minutes. Whether or not I ejaculate isn't entirely up to me as I wish for my fiance to be satisfied as well, but the act of making love for us is a whole, ineffable experience that we wish never to end. It is such that we try to prolong it.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's a good question, how long can a woman last?

I mean women do actually have a point where they cannot "continue" lack of producing lubricant, lack of energy, etc.....might be interesting to get some views on this as well.

One time my ex couldn't go after the 4th time, she was "done", other times it was after 2. So maybe an hour, hour and a half before a woman can't go anymore (at least for awhile)?


----------



## SuperfineConcubine (Aug 8, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> Here's a good question, how long can a woman last?
> 
> I mean women do actually have a point where they cannot "continue" lack of producing lubricant, lack of energy, etc.....might be interesting to get some views on this as well.
> 
> One time my ex couldn't go after the 4th time, she was "done", other times it was after 2. So maybe an hour, hour and a half before a woman can't go anymore (at least for awhile)?


I'm with someone who I am extremely sexual compatible. If we change it up, go to different parts of the house, different positions, dirty talk, sweet talk, etc etc etc, I wouldn't ever need lube, at all, even after an hour or two (two hours is way too long, but I still wouldn't need lube if it was done right). As far as stamina, depends on the physical fitness of the person. My boyfriend and I are very physically fit, so one will take over when the other needs a quick break. However, if I'm with someone who isn't willing to change it up, isn't willing to put me in the mood first, I might last 10 minutes and then I'm ready to be done and over with it.

I think for me, I have to be in it just as much MENTALLY as I need to be physically. If we rush into it, I have a hard time going from work mode to sex mode, where as my partner appears to be ready whenever wherever.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

SuperfineConcubine said:


> I'm with someone who I am extremely sexual compatible. If we change it up, go to different parts of the house, different positions, dirty talk, sweet talk, etc etc etc, I wouldn't ever need lube, at all, even after an hour or two (two hours is way too long, but I still wouldn't need lube if it was done right). As far as stamina, depends on the physical fitness of the person. My boyfriend and I are very physically fit, so one will take over when the other needs a quick break. However, if I'm with someone who isn't willing to change it up, isn't willing to put me in the mood first, I might last 10 minutes and then I'm ready to be done and over with it.
> 
> I think for me, I have to be in it just as much MENTALLY as I need to be physically. If we rush into it, I have a hard time going from work mode to sex mode, where as my partner appears to be ready whenever wherever.


I agree 100% with that, nice post really. I agree from a male perspective I mean. I started actually going less as long later in the relationship because of the "dead fish" thing.... now that I think of it.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Earlier in my life it was somewhat hit and miss as the intensity of the physical feeling with some women, just for anatomical reasons, didn't allow me to last. At other times, and basically always now, I last long enough where it's not so much not being able to hold back so much as the two of us simply tiring and/or being "ready" to finish which is the cause of me finishing. 

In long sessions that's typically 30-45 mins. I'm sure I could go longer but that would be frankly exhausting and really not all that fun, plus she'd be pretty damn sore. 

There's definitely diminishing marginal returns at some point with sex, and at a later point even negative returns.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> Here's a good question, how long can a woman last?
> 
> I mean women do actually have a point where they cannot "continue" lack of producing lubricant, lack of energy, etc.....might be interesting to get some views on this as well.
> 
> One time my ex couldn't go after the 4th time, she was "done", other times it was after 2. So maybe an hour, hour and a half before a woman can't go anymore (at least for awhile)?


There's also _unnatural_ lube. Where there's a will there's a way. ;P


----------



## louea380 (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayness said:


> stamina is overrated. 5-10 minutes is ideal for me. Any longer then I get bored/distracted and it starts to get dry and chafe...and it HURTS...ugh.
> 
> Most of the guys I've been with think that longer=better and I can see that they're trying really hard to last and we ended up going for...I dunno...30 mins, 45 mins, an hour or something. It's dreadful as I couldn't wait for it to be over and don't have the heart to tell them that I don't actually like penetrative sex that last _that _long...


Tell the poor buggers! If their having to try hard and your not enjoying it, there's no point!


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Eerie said:


> There's also _unnatural_ lube. Where there's a will there's a way. ;P


Well I was trying to give her a break...I think she was "physically" getting tired.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Natural lube is the best though imo @Eerie.


----------



## pseudoname (Aug 17, 2011)

Some of you guys last a long time... i guess... what do you do if you _don't_? My guy is so fast, I want to kick him!*#(&$(^$


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

I'm about 10-15 minutes once I have my stride with a girl, but the first time can be as little as 5. That said I haven't tested how many rounds I could go; though I'm usually quite ready for round two, minimum. My ultimate fantasy is spending a whole day going between sex, cuddling, and food where no room in the house/condo/flat is off limits and there's a strict "no dress" code. I'd almost do a week long vacation on that if I could date a girl so inclined.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> I've always found the notion of "lasting" in bed to be demented and perverse (not in that way!). If you want to last longer in bed, you've got to go at it a few times. Somewhere this ridiculous illusion came about that guys get one shot at an orgasm and then it's over. How stupid! Where did this come from? How did this ever get equated to some sick standard of "masculinity?"
> 
> I suppose the question on the other side of the coin is, "how many orgasms can you have until your equipment shuts down for the night?" Me? I haven't found out yet. :wink:


Hallelujah!

I'm more interested in how quickly he can recover and what his other skills are.

5 minutes of actual penetration is plenty (I usually cum within that timeframe). 20 minutes is verging on too long.
I'd much prefer if he recovered quickly so we could have have subsequent rounds. . .


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

For any men having difficulty achieving a climax during sex... consider a few things. 

-Condoms desensitize to a small degree. 
-Do you use lube? Using a large amount decreases friction, which decreases enjoyment? 
-Do you masturbate frequently, and use a lot of pressure? If so, your penis might be used to more friction than even a tight vagina can provide. 

Try to masturbate less, and when you do masturbate, use a much softer grip, and go a lot more slow. If you find it difficult to do pleasurably... just go without masturbating until it works. It'll increase the sensitivity and make sex... well... better. 

If you want to go back to being a 2 hour jackhammer, jerk off a lot with high pressure, and you can be that too :laughing:


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> I've always found the notion of "lasting" in bed to be demented and perverse (not in that way!). If you want to last longer in bed, you've got to go at it a few times. Somewhere this ridiculous illusion came about that guys get one shot at an orgasm and then it's over. How stupid! Where did this come from? How did this ever get equated to some sick standard of "masculinity?"
> 
> I suppose the question on the other side of the coin is, "how many orgasms can you have until your equipment shuts down for the night?" Me? I haven't found out yet. :wink:





Runvardh said:


> I'm about 10-15 minutes once I have my stride with a girl, but the first time can be as little as 5. That said I haven't tested how many rounds I could go; though I'm usually quite ready for round two, minimum. My ultimate fantasy is spending a whole day going between sex, cuddling, and food where no room in the house/condo/flat is off limits and there's a strict "no dress" code. I'd almost do a week long vacation on that if I could date a girl so inclined.


Been there; done that.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

pseudoname said:


> Some of you guys last a long time... i guess... what do you do if you _don't_? My guy is so fast, I want to kick him!*#(&$(^$


Well, if it's been a *long* time since sex I can be a 5-minute wonder.

Give me 15-30 minutes after that to recharge though, with lots of tender snuggling and cuddling and kissing and caressing - and ready to go once more. Second time lasts a lot longer.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> Been there; done that.


Some people have all the luck...


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

well do you really have to stay in longer than 5 minutes? surely you can stop and do something else then do that again

let's not get stuck in a rut


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Saving rage comics images isn't for nothing after all


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

The Great One said:


> To men: How long can you last in bed without orgasming during penetration on average?


It's bragging but it's the truth; as long as I want.

I know what it feels like before I go, so I can slow down or pull it out for a second to prevent myself. A lot of going too for me is mental, with the right frame of mind, I wont go.

Longest I tried was about an hour, maybe an hour and a half. That's non-stop, switching up positions and stuff, oral and whatever else. That's also me doing most of the work because she couldn't do much, which wasn't her fault.

My stamina is the first thing to go, though, orgasm only occurs when I want it to... so if I'm not feeling like having sex for 30 minutes or whatever, I'll go sooner. In my last relationship sex would take us about 30 minutes. That's from start to cuddling next to each other in bed, which was probably 10 of those minutes.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

ficsci said:


> Saving rage comics images isn't for nothing after all


I think scenario is quite common.


----------

